# Christmas German Shepherd Pictures



## Mandalay

I just found this picture while searching for German Shepherd and Santa pictures...how adorable! Have you found any GSD / Xmas pictures online that you really liked? Or do you have any of your own?


----------



## GSDSunshine

found on google.


----------



## Furonthefloor

Here is my goofy Dakota

















And my Angelo

















And Mikko







all posing with their tree last year.


----------



## allieg

The girls last year trying to get a picture for Xmas cards.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Cute









Your sable is AWESOME


----------



## littledmc17

Allie A does not look impressed with those ears on LOL


----------



## FourIsCompany

I haven't done Christmas pics since Jaia was a puppy: 



















Deb has some of Dena and Keifer from a couple years ago that are just spectacular!


----------



## allieg

We did not have a fun photo shoot that day.I ended up using the bottom one for our cards last year.I think I'm skipping nice cards this year.I'm just not that into the holidays this year.


----------



## Myamom

Mya and Ava...my son Christopher...daughter Mary...and Santa...aka...hubby


----------



## JKlatsky

Argos at 10 months...we also have pictures when we go to see the Mall Santa but I don't have those on my computer...


----------



## JackieM1982

My favorite Christmas photo of Treck ...


----------



## Melodie A

Riot's opinion of dog's in antlers. He was not a happy camper.


----------



## Barb E

You promised you'd never dress me up!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Here's the gang from last year (Mauser was so TINY!!):











Riggs, Tazer and Winnie from 2001:











And the infamous GSD Christmas Tree:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Love that pic of Dante, Barb!









I have a BUNCH!

We took these of Dena:




























And there were professionally done:

Keefer










Dena & Keefer



















We decided not to take Keefer in last year for a picture by himself, it would have been too sad, and this year she's not doing it. They have another photographer doing holiday pictures instead, but it's only on one day rather than the whole weekend. Unfortunately it's on a Sunday during the hours that we'll be at a Raider game, so no holiday pic of Keefer & Halo this year.


----------



## Caledon

BarbE

Love those elf ears.


----------



## FourIsCompany

Cassidys Mom my favorite has to be Keefer in the chair! Although Dena chewing on the hat is adorable, too! What a doll! Sorry I misspelled Keef's name.


----------



## jesmagmisty

Jesse at nine years and Oakley as a puppy 07 Christmas.







[/img] 
Jesse and Oakley last year 08 Christmas, Jesse 10 years and Oakley 15 months.








[/img] 







[/img] 
And our dear sweet Maggie's last Christmas with us, last year. Maggie was pts in July at 10 years old due to cancer of the pancreas and liver.








Of course Casper the kitty had to get in the pic.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh I love them all! Can I pick one each day for my computer background? 

I think this post should be sticky until the end of December! 

Mods can we????? Pretty please??


----------



## wicked1996

I took this one of Carlo 2 yrs ago when he was just sitting there staring out of the window. It looks like he's watching for Santa.









My other favorite I took...All five of my dogs. I'll never get another one with all 5 of them again because Cayman and Carlo don't get along with each other or with Taser.









All of the shots posted are adorable. Of course I especially love the pro shots of Keefer and Dena.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

These are great! Some







and the rest so beautiful. 

This is poor Bella almost 3 years ago.


----------



## dexter_e

> Originally Posted By: Furonthefloor
> And Mikko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all posing with their tree last year.


Oh, wow. His coat is goooorgggeeeeeeooooouuuuusssss! Can I get a link for some more pictures of him? <3 i love him, now.


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThese are great! Some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rest so beautiful.
> 
> This is poor Bella almost 3 years ago.


I suppose you gave Bella the coice of wrapping paper or sheep and she chose the paper and bow?


----------



## TrackingPuppy

With their new beds.








It was a long day.








All tucked in.


----------



## raysmom

Here's one of Kaiser and Santa from a few years ago - I also posted our Christmas card photo from a few years ago in Chicagocanine's Photos with Santa thread by mistake and it was too late to edit when I realized what I had done!


----------



## sleachy

Toozer does a holiday pic every year for my Christmas cards!

This was on the card last year...









These were from her last professional photo shoot a couple years ago...
























With Santa (does he look scared?)...









And the photo shoot that gave me my avatar...























Sorry about the quality of some of these...they are scanned photos. I know I have more too! I LOVE my dog and I LOVE Christmas!!


----------



## GranvilleGSD




----------



## agilegsds

I was decorating the tree a few years ago and turned around to find Rio like this....










Cooper and Rio Christmas card










Piper










Another Christmas card with Rio










And an out-take from that session....










Can't forget my former foster puppy Brook


----------

